# Does smoking meat really present health issues?



## sonnyhad (Sep 23, 2011)

My wife is concerned that using my smoker too much is bad for my health. I can see that sometimes if a person was using green wood too often that might be an issue. But with the electric smokers, it just seems like it would be healthier. Does anyone know anything about this? I'm sure others have heard the caution.


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Haven't you heard sonny? Everything's bad for you now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously. Like anything else, I think in moderation you will have no worries.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you'd have to search real hard to find credible research that says it's bad for ya. Smoke it brother, and with all do respect, if your wife can find credible data that says it's bad I'd like to read it, cause I'm always looking for the truth and it's usually hard to find nowadays.


----------



## sonnyhad (Sep 23, 2011)

So true, but I'd like to think the electric is the healthiest of all, if any of it is unhealthy. I mean they've been cooking over wood fires for centuries, but then again they didn't live as long as we do!


----------



## nwdave (Sep 24, 2011)

sonnyhad said:


> I mean they've been cooking over wood fires for centuries, but then again they didn't live as long as we do!


That's an invalid comment.  They didn't have our advances in technology or medical care.  This particular concern has been ongoing for a very long time.  Pick any item involved in the human consumption of food, one study said it was bad and the world jumped to that tune, then another study came along and said it's just fine, IN MODERATION.  The key is the amount of smoke we grace our meats with.  Using the proper smoke generating products, IN MODERATION, you'll do just fine as long as you don't use thick clouds of rolling smoke to grace your meat.  TBS.  No idea where you live but if you're on the road alot, traveling to and from work, you have a greater problem than a little smoke.  BTW,  my family doctor likes my smoked bacon and looks forward to my visits because she knows I'll bring some bacon.  If she has no concerns........well, you draw your own conclusions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2011)

MODERATION in all things!


----------



## supercenterchef (Sep 25, 2011)

George Carlin "Death is caused by swallowing small amounts of saliva over a long period of time."

Though on a serious note, I think most of the problems arise from the 'char'...apparently the cytochrome p450 system which attempts to detoxify our body mistakes these chemicals as harmful, when if fact, it's the 'detox' that causes problems...in this case...if I remember correctly (I'm too lazy to google it, that's just off the top of my head---so don't quote me...)

To me, it's a quality of life issue...if I gave up everything that might eventually cause my death--I'd probably prefer death...


----------



## rubbin butts (Sep 25, 2011)

*If it's bad for you, I would have been dead by now*.


----------

